
Learn X The Hard Way - duck
https://gitorious.org/learn-x-the-hard-way/learn-x-the-hard-way
======
udp
Ha, I clicked this expecting a guide of X (as in the window system)
architecture.

~~~
repsilat
I was expecting a "Learn anything the hard way", including advice like
"Practice often," and "Learn from people who are good at X."

------
esbwhat
Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O25zmfw...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O25zmfwPXlYJ:gitorious.org/learn-
x-the-hard-way/learn-x-the-hard-way+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

------
cenohacker
Besides Dexy, this thing also needs tex live's extra fonts package to compile.
On my Ubuntu 12.04 box I needed to install:

sudo apt-get install python-setuptools texlive-fonts-extra

